# What Is A Dynamic Page???



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

What is a dynamic page? You can see picture of my RLT11 but a picture of an O&W will not appear







I just get the error message

as follows............

THE FOLLOWING ERROR(S) WERE FOUND

Sorry, dynamic pages in the







tags are not allowed

Both pictures were taken today on the same camera and uploaded to my picture host.Why should one be O.K and the other not. I have tried some of my other pictures and the seem to be displayed with no problems.










You can see the O&W here

Any answers, MIKE.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

A dynamic page is one that's built "on-the-fly" as the viewer's web browser loads it. As opposed to a static page which is made up of pre-defined code that is the same for every viewer. Not sure why it doesn't like your (very nice







) O&W. Something odd in the URL perhaps?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Try taking the "&" out of the image name. That may be it.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Must disagree with Rich (







) based on his definition.

A dynamic page is a web page generated in real-time _on the web server_ following a client browser request. i.e. the page you see in your browser, and the code behind it, doesn't exist as a static file on the web server.

Typical file extensions that you might see in a browser's address URL indicating dynamic page generation are ".jsp", ".asp" and ".php". All these are using slightly different technologies. The last one is used by this forum's software....look above in your address field









Back to the problem..most dynamic pages accept URL paramaters as seperated by a "&"...again, take a look in your brower's address field above this message and there will almost certainly be a bunch of them. So the forum s/w is getting confused by the "&" in the image name.









I think I better get a life









Paul


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> A dynamic page is a web page generated in real-time on the web server following a client browser request. i.e. the page you see in your browser, and the code behind it, doesn't exist as a static file on the web server


Correct


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks, for the help. If this works you are right the "&" was the problem.

How do you know this stuff


















MIKE.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

F*****G AMAZING


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> How do you know this stuff


It takes years of dedication...

...and the acceptance that everyone else thinks you're the dullest person on the planet









Pays for the watch habit though


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I get it now & then, & still a confuses me.

Many a time I sort it myself ny retyping link. Others I tell Roy


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

> ...and the acceptance that everyone else thinks you're the dullest person on the planet


Well I am impressed


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Pays for the watch habit though


----------

